# My cat is sick, I'm unemployed, and the vet bill is insane



## MattP51 (Jun 22, 2009)

I have had "Kitt" since he was born. He is about 7 years old and has been an indoor cat all his life until recently. I moved to the country and now he is happier than he has ever been because I let him come in and go out as he wants.

5 days ago he became very lethargic and completely stopped eating and drinking. I asked my neighbor for the best place to take him since I have no income currently. I took him there today and it was $300 just to check him out. I moved to a small town outside of Charlotte and I expected a lower cost of living compared to where I lived before. I am busting my ass trying to find employment even with a 4 year degree. 

It was $300 for 30 minutes of work which includes an x ray.

I nearly begged them not to charge me full retail on the exam, but they would not even give me $5 off. 

I gave in because I love Kitt and they convinced me it was serious. 30 minutes and $300 later, they showed me his x ray and it showed his intestine was curled up, and creating a blockage. My credit card declined, but my debit card made it.

They are now talking about a $1000 surgery, or choose to put him to sleep. I'm more of a man than most, but I almost started to cry at the thought of kitt not surviving.

In the morning I will be calling other vets to get advice and prices, but I am pissed that these vets making well into the six figures and here I am making $0, and they don't care. Its heartless, but these people play on your heart strings where you have no other choice. I mean really, who else charges $300 for 30 minutes of work? A brain surgeon, well maybe. 

I signed up on this forum today to get some advice, because after 7 years with Kitt and no problems, I need some help. Next step will be tomorrow when they call me and start talking about the $1000 surgery.

My name is Matt, my cat is Kitt, and we need help.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi Matt and welcome to the forum. I wish it was under better circumstances...so sorry to hear about Kitt's health issues.

I have a link for you that was posted in our Sticky Forum -- it contains a number of resources to assist pet owners with vet care costs:

http://www.care2.com/c2c/share/detail/300198

I'm sorry to hear that your vet's office has not been helpful. Hopefully you will find a resource in this list that will help. Best of luck, and please let us know what happens with Kitt.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Hi, Matt,

Hopefully, you'll be able to find someone who can work with you on the bill. A lot of people have used the link that Lisa posted, too. $300 for what you received is pretty high. I took Cali to the Emergency Room and even after two x-rays, a splint for broken toes, and medication, I don't think my bill was that high! 

Your love for Kitt is obvious, I hope you're able to help him. He's a gorgeous little kitty.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear about your cat. What an awful situation!
$300 for just an exam and xrays does seem a little high however $1000 for the surgery does not. Hopefully you can find some help. At least a vet that will do a payment plan. In case these aren't on the link Lisa gave you, you can also try http://felinediabetes.com/vetbills.htm 
You do need to move fast though.
Very, very best of luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear that you and Kitt are going through this.
A blocked intestine is a pretty serious thing, and unfortunately a $1000 surgery seems like a pretty average price for something like that.
I know Care credit has helped out many people, and hopefully it can be of help to you too. What about friends or family that may be able to give you a loan? Do you have a vet school anywhere near you? Vet schools often times have lower prices for these sort of procedures. As for being able to pay the money back, how about posting an ad on Craigslist or some other free classifieds offering to do odd jobs. If you post a little about your circumstances, you may tug enough heart strings that you'll make enough to pay the bill.

Don't be too hard on the vets. They have to make a living, too. They don't know you personally, so allowing you to pay later is a major risk for them. If they allowed it with even a portion of the people who requested it, I'm sure they'd have trouble keeping their business afloat.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm very sorry to hear about Kitt. I know how frustrating and upsetting it is for you (I've been in a similar situation myself).. 
But you really can't blame the vet, although it seems like vet make loads of money, they also have ALOT of fees themselves (other staff wages, equipment/drugs, the rent of the building and maintenance of equipment - ALL things in a vet hospital are pretty pricey). There are lots of people who cannot afford large vet bills and if the vet gave in to everyone and didn't charge them full price, or let them off with fees, they wouldn't make money to be able to continue their practice. It's very hard for the vets to turn people away over money but they also have to think about the practice and the fact that if people don't pay bills, they won't be able to continue providing a good quality service.
So please, as frustrating as it is and as expensive as vet bills seem, do not take it out on the vets themelves.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome, Matt. Kitt is a beautiful cat and I hope you are able to find help for him.

A blocked intestine is a very serious matter and action (surgery) will need to occur 
ASAP in order for him to have the best possible prognosis, otherwise you will be 
forced to make a Very Hard Decision. atback I am sure that whatever you 
decide will be in his best interest. *_closes eyes to send good thoughts and healing 
wishes_*

First, I think $300 for your visit sounds about right...this is what my vet charges: an 
office visit is about $45, bloodwork can be between $70 to $90 and x-rays are usually 
$150 for the first one, w/$50 for additional films. That comes to $265-$285, still close 
to your $300 cost.

_A comment about the vet's practice of requesting payment up front and not giving discounts._ 
It is expensive to run a vet clinic and the large amounts of money they make...gets 
spent: School loans, malpractice insurance, vet-practice mortgage for the building, 
business-insurance, vet-equipment, vet-supplies, office-equipment, office-supplies, 
utilities for the practice, employee payroll. Their financial obligation doesn't stop there
...the vet still has to support themselves/family with a home mortgage, home-insurance, 
car-payment, car-insurance, utilities and the other minutiae of living, like food, clothing 
and entertainment or things their children are interested in.

I'm sure they chose vet-school because of a deep and abiding love of animals and a wish 
to help them. Unfortunately, they are running a business. If they discount or accept 
payments (_Many times clients do not pay their bills in a timely manner, especially if the pet 
did not make it. We can blame these dead-beat pet owners for today's trend of pay-now, not 
later._) from clients...who then, fronts the cost of the vet's numerous financial obligations? 
I do not think it is fair for pet owners to cry foul, when these people are providing necessary 
services for our pets. Certainly, not all vets have good people-skills and this can create 
problems with clients...but I am only concerned with a vet's skills with my animals and their 
ability to help them. It is my obligation to pay for those services.
I hope that you can find something in the links Lisa provided that can help you and Kitt.

We love our pets, too...and I know that *I* can _absolutely see the love you feel for your Kitt_, shining through your post.
Best of luck to you both, and please let us know how things go. 
heidi


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi Matt. Sorry to hear about your kittys health problems. 
Why do these things happen when we an least afford it?
If your vet did exrays, blood work?, an exam that seems a bit
on the high side but not out of reason. If your going to be paying 
that kind of money be sure this vet works on cats a lot. 
Never hurts if they are board certified too.


A few things you could do to try to get some help:

Call around to all the rescues in your area and tell them your situation.
and ask them if there was any way they could help you out. I know my 
TNR group has helped pay for vet bills when people were in dire 
straights. Heck, our mission is feral cats but weve taken in dogs and puppies 
occasionally & paid medical bills. 

Call your vet again and ask if their practise has a fund to help people in your situation.
Several vets in my area have Angel Funds and such, for situations such as yours.
Or start calling other vets in your area to see also.

If you call some where and they cant help be sure and ask them 
if they knew anywhere else your could try and contact. Most of the rescues 
in our area work with each other. We know where to make referals.

In my humble opinion the good vets do have money or funds or work with a group & 
give them discounts ~ its part of giving back to the community!
They cant help everyone but they need to help some.

When you talk to people about your situation dont be afraid to let them know how much
this cat means to you, the dire straights your in, dont brush over it or lightly explain. They need to understand your situations. 

Good luck.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Just thinking of you and Kitt and hoping everything turned out okay.


----------

